# Watch Winders, Good Or Bad.



## Ghost Warrior 593 (Jan 16, 2007)

SHOULD I KEEP MY ROLEX SUB AND *NEW SUB 750T PRO:gold   :-! *, IN A WATCH WINDER? MY IDEA IS THAT IF I DONT WEAR EITHER ONE FOR A WHILE SHOULDNT I JUST LET THEM STOP TO SAVE WEAR AND TEAR ON THE INTERNALS? I KNOW THESE ARE BOTH QUALITY CLOCKS AND ARE BUILT FOR YEARS OF USE BUT I JUST NEED A LITTLE CLARIFICATION. THANKS FELLAS, BRIAN.


----------



## dibetu (Feb 12, 2006)

You will find even watchmakers are of opposite opinions here. There are pros and cons. One thing that helps is a programmable watchwinder that you can programme according to the movement of the watch. For example your Doxa with the ETA 2824 will need 650 turns a day in dual directions. If you can adjust your winder to exactly that even out within 24 hours your watch will be exposed to minimum wear and tear in comparison with a winder that just turns non stop.


----------



## Searambler (Feb 10, 2006)

I like 'em for the simple fact that I hate (well, not _hate_, but get really annoyed) having to reset the date and time if I don't wear a particular automatic for a couple of days or more. Plus it saves wear and tear on the winding stem and tube components.

Paul


----------



## ScottoLaw (Feb 28, 2006)

Warrior

I recently received a 2 watch winder made by Steinhausen as a gift. I think this brand is reasonably priced and on ebay for your review. I like it because it keeps two watches wound by rotating them at different time intervals of my choosing. I think I can have them rotate every 7, 12, 15, 18, or 22 minutes for example. I think once the rotate time elapses, the watches wind for 20 or 30 seconds. I can aslo change the direction of rotation. I don't see how it can harm the watch. Stay safe. Semper Fi, Scott



Ghost Warrior 593 said:


> SHOULD I KEEP MY ROLEX SUB AND *NEW SUB 750T PRO:gold   :-! *, IN A WATCH WINDER? MY IDEA IS THAT IF I DONT WEAR EITHER ONE FOR A WHILE SHOULDNT I JUST LET THEM STOP TO SAVE WEAR AND TEAR ON THE INTERNALS? I KNOW THESE ARE BOTH QUALITY CLOCKS AND ARE BUILT FOR YEARS OF USE BUT I JUST NEED A LITTLE CLARIFICATION. THANKS FELLAS, BRIAN.


----------



## 04lund2025 (Feb 10, 2006)

We keep all of our auto's on winders when not be worn. We have two different brands of winders: Steinhausen 8 watch and Wolf single

I agree with Paul I want them ready to go when I am ready to go!!!!!! :-d

Steinhausen we got off ebay for $200: (boy I need to update this picture three of the four watches I no longer own)










Wolf single we got from local AD:



















Stephen


----------



## jmf (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Watch Winders, Good Or Bad.READ ON....*

yo....

i have an omega speedmaster day/date auto and a doxa sub 750...

how i "wind" mine....

when i run i wear them BOTH...

yeah thats right both....

no need to purchase a winder...just wear them both...

and if some xxxxxR xxxxxR ask you why tell the xxxxxR xxxxxR

CAUSE I CAN... ( refer to "ice cubes" 1993 s "natural born killer" rap / vidieo )

word...


----------



## IanH. (Feb 15, 2006)

Check the latest IW for a good piece on winders.

IanH.


----------

